# Root Rat Results



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is our first on the job experience with the 3/8" Root Rat. It has a nozzle sizing problem. I have a call in to the manufacturer. Our JNW Eagle 200 runs 9-10 GPM at 4,000psi. This nozzle is only getting 2500psi.

It was effective but a little slower than I was lead to believe. That may get corrected with a nozzle change.I am hoping the extra pressure will boost the RPM's.

Redwood was spot on with the sounds it makes. Watching the video and seeing/hearing what it hits is priceless from a training and learning standpoint.

The pipe is 6" clay and other than the roots, it is in excellent condition.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

.,.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

11 minutes to go through that clump of roots is really slow, I'd estimate less than a minute with our rig...

I have no doubt it will improve quite a bit once you get the nozzles sized correctly...

How much closer it will get you to the speeds us guys with the big boy jetters get IDK...

Roots, Grease, and Rust Scale, are all perfect jobs for the Root Rat...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah , the next two joints were closer to 15min. 

Tell me again about some of your modifications to the chain.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nozzle is definitely oversized. Does it have inserts or do you need to send the whole nozzle back?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They appear to be allen socket screws that have been drilled out. Should be able to just get new screws.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I would order both sizes smaller that way you don't need to wait to order again.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I need to get a nozzle for my jetter... Is this root rat the way to go to the warthog?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

This is a chain flail I chose over the root rat. 1/2 was $1100. You will notice if you watch the video how nicely it centered up. I sent the the skid back as it couldn't get pass a 4 inch Santee on its back. It's sold by keg and they give a money back guarantee. With that being said the root rat looks like the real deal too and has the recommendations to back it up. Just thought I'd put in my 2 cents. 
The salesman also told me I could get satisfactory results from it if I used it with my 3/8 hose and bushed it down.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> I need to get a nozzle for my jetter... Is this root rat the way to go to the warthog?


I got the chain flail to clean up the hangers and or if I was sure I was just dealing with roots, and not bad offsets. I need to be careful and not stay in one spot to long. 
I would choose warthog first then get a chain flail. But since I got the chain flail and did a descaling I had to buy another nozzle, a Pusher.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> .,.


Those are some very clean finger nails for a plumber.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> Those are some very clean finger nails for a plumber.


Really? I thought everybody wore gloves and washed their hands. :jester:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Really? I thought everybody wore gloves and washed their hands. :jester:


I wear gloves, first thing I do when I get out of truck, out come a pair of latex. But those hands and nails. Looks like you glove up as you leave the house and don't un glove till you get home. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> I wear gloves, first thing I do when I get out of truck, out come a pair of latex. But those hands and nails. Looks like you glove up as you leave the house and don't un glove till you get home. :laughing:


Caught me on a good day. Usually, I am just a fresh mess.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think it matters what chain flail nozzle you get...
Root Rat, Enz, and Keg are all fine nozzles....
We have Root Rat and Enz nozzles and use then interchangeably...

The important thing is that you get a chain flail nozzle...

With jetting there is no universal one nozzle does it all, but rather a lot of tools in the drawer, and you pick the best one for the job...

Yea we've got buttons, and pushers, chisels, warthogs, the whole damn drawer full...

But if you aren't running a chain flail you aren't realizing the full potential of your jetter...

When it comes to cutting roots, removing grease, and descaling cast iron the Chain Flail is the tool for the job...

Anyone in the mechanical trades knows when you pull the right tool out of the drawer the job gets easier, faster, and higher quality...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Yeah , the next two joints were closer to 15min.
> 
> Tell me again about some of your modifications to the chain.


Well you can play with different chains...
Cutting them to lengths for different size pipes...
Short links vs long links the short links are heavier chain and may be cut more precisely to size, the long links are lighter and spin up faster..
You can also go to a smaller dia. link and put washers alongside the chain in the slot to get a light chain with a faster spin up.

Heavy chains hit hard light chains softer...
You can also get alloy chains for different wear rates...

http://www.mcmaster.com/ has a pretty good assortment of by the foot chains you can play with...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Well you can play with different chains...
> Cutting them to lengths for different size pipes...
> Short links vs long links the short links are heavier chain and may be cut more precisely to size, the long links are lighter and spin up faster..
> You can also go to a smaller dia. link and put washers alongside the chain in the slot to get a light chain with a faster spin up.
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Mcmaster is 20 min from me. Very cool place. And very gigantic. You go in, look at their catalog, place an order. And then wait. They have pickers picking orders and sending them along an elaborate escalator system. Like Ups,, Takes 30 40 min. I found about them when the pulley on my cheap boom broke. And couldn't find a suitable replacement per home Depot etc. 
My chain flail only came with a chain and I want to fabricate a wire rope gig for a less aggressive attack. My chain to long on 1 spot can be harmful. So there is a little stress there
I'm thinking plastic coated steel rope. But I'm thinking I need to drill a hole in the middle with a tiny washer to hold it. 
See pic, Notice long Allen screw on left that holds the chain,,, I was also thinking about cutting a chain down and braiding some bailing wire to a link,,, any idea would be met with enthusiasm and appreciation.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

theplungerman said:


> Thanks for the tips. Mcmaster is 20 min from me. Very cool place. And very gigantic. You go in, look at their catalog, place an order. And then wait. They have pickers picking orders and sending them along an elaborate escalator system. Like Ups,, Takes 30 40 min. I found about them when the pulley on my cheap boom broke. And couldn't find a suitable replacement per home Depot etc.
> My chain flail only came with a chain and I want to fabricate a wire rope gig for a less aggressive attack. My chain to long on 1 spot can be harmful. So there is a little stress there
> I'm thinking plastic coated steel rope. But I'm thinking I need to drill a hole in the middle with a tiny washer to hold it.
> See pic, Notice long Allen screw on left that holds the chain,,, I was also thinking about cutting a chain down and braiding some bailing wire to a link,,, any idea would be met with enthusiasm and appreciation.


Oh okay you have the roller chain...

I prefer the chain like plbgbiz has on his...

It is less likely to get you in trouble on an offset joint or if you get into the city main getting back into the lateral...

Also it is less likely to score the pipe on plastic pipe...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Oh okay you have the roller chain...
> 
> I prefer the chain like plbgbiz has on his...
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I'm going to fashion me up some kind of a chain like plgbiz plus a wire rope gig next week. 
I'm digging the nozzle, it spins up and centers awesomely, but the chain can be to aggressive on some jobs, and takes some extra caution for sure.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

My new wire rope flail nozzle. 
I'm meeting with an Enz rep Fri. They have a rotating flusher nozzel I'm probably going to get. I also noticed in their catalog they have wire rope thingamagigs that attach to a chain. But I'll give this a whirl in the meantime if need be. I drilled a hole through the wire rope to hold it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

theplungerman said:


> Thanks for that, I'm going to fashion me up some kind of a chain like plgbiz plus a wire rope gig next week.
> I'm digging the nozzle, it spins up and centers awesomely, but the *chain can be to aggressive on some jobs*, and takes some extra caution for sure.


what makes you say that? Something you saw on the camera inspection?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> what makes you say that? Something you saw on the camera inspection?


Yeah, look at the end of this video when I cut off the end of the 4inch then cut it in half. You will see a groove where I let it spin to long... And the last time I used it I got over aggressive in clay. And that showed some wear in a spot. With that being said, a while back when my warthog got stuck in a root mass and the only way I could get it out was to let it whirl away, because of the cocked eye way it was stuck in a joint the front nozzle was starting to drill out the clay. 
But if used with caution and an experienced operator (which I hope isn't to far off for me) aggressive nozzles can be the difference between a awesome job and an OK one.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

My warthog with my jetters specs has also cracked clay pipe when I let it spin too long in one place. Lesson learned.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> My warthog with my jetters specs has also cracked clay pipe when I let it spin too long in one place. Lesson learned.


did it have the carbide inserts?


----------

